
How the Boston Molasses Disaster Ushered in the Era of Modern Regulation - DoreenMichele
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/01/how-boston-molasses-disaster-ushered-era-modern-regulation/579727/
======
tareqak
I don't know if this website is accurate, but $7 million in 1925 US dollars is
$99,749,595.38 (almost $100 million) [0].

[0]
[https://www.dollartimes.com/inflation/inflation.php?amount=1...](https://www.dollartimes.com/inflation/inflation.php?amount=1000000&year=1925)

~~~
ghaff
It's "accurate" insofar as it correctly calculates the Consumer Price Index
change over that period. However, the longer the period of time you consider,
the less comparable purchasing power becomes and the more different the market
basket of goods that go into the CPI become. Note also that house prices
aren't included in the CPI.

